# atlas made in usa and china



## Noxplode1 (Mar 7, 2013)

HI guys/girls of modeltrainforum i picked up a few older atlas box's cars a few days a go both are the same box car one is made in USA and one is made in china? why is that i have not been into n scale for long i have done ho all my life .


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

One was made in China and one in the USA? :dunno:

Which one looks better?
What cars are they? Both the same?

Maybe one is old stock and the other newer?
And the older one is before they jobbed their work out to China?

I like the USA's better. :thumbsup:


----------



## Noxplode1 (Mar 7, 2013)

the top one is the usa made and then the china made one http://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g46/THIEFDEP/IMAG0174.jpg


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I don't see a catwalk on the upper one.

The lettering is different, as the road number.

That is what it is probably, the top one is older when they made them here?

Some companies are rethinking their China manufacturing and some are coming back to the USA to make the trains again. :appl:


----------



## Noxplode1 (Mar 7, 2013)

the usa one has metal wheels vs the china one having plastic wheels . glad to hear some are coming back to the good old usa to make trains . who is making he move ?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Noxplode1 said:


> the usa one has metal wheels vs the china one having plastic wheels . glad to hear some are coming back to the good old usa to make trains . who is making he move ?


I thought they looked different, you can swap them out you know?

Does the top one have the cat walk on top? It must and I just can't see it.


----------



## Noxplode1 (Mar 7, 2013)

big ed said:


> I thought they looked different, you can swap them out you know?
> 
> Does the top one have the cat walk on top? It must and I just can't see it.



ya its there my bad cell phone photo didint show it  not bad for $3.99 a pop


----------

